# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قانون تنظيم نشاط الجماعات الثقافية القوميه لسنة 1996م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قانون تنظيم نشاط الجماعات الثقافية القومية لسنة 1996م


عملاً بأحكام المرسوم الدستوري الخامس لسنة 1991م أجاز المجلس الوطني الانتقالي ووافق رئيس الجمهورية على القانون الآتي نصه :


الفصل الأول


أحكام تمهيدية

اسم القانون وبدء العمل به
1- يسمى هذا القانون " قانون تنظيم نشاط الجماعات الثقافية القومية لسنة 1995م " ويعمل به من تاريخ التوقيع عليه .
تفسير 

2- في هذا القانون:
"الأمين العام" يقصد به الأمين العام لوزارة الثقافة والإعلام.
"الجماعة" يقصد بها أي جماعة ثقافية قومية يتم تسجيلها وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون بغرض ممارسة أو رعاية أي من الأنشطة على مستوي القطر.
"الأنشطة الثقافية" تشمل كل الأنشطة الإبداعية في مجالات الفنون والآداب والثقافة .
"المسجل العام" يقصد به مسجل عام الجماعات الثقافية القومية المعين بموجب أحكام المادة 
"المدير العام" يقصد به الأمين العام للهيئة القومية للثقافة والفنون. 
"اللجنة" يقصد بها لجنة تنظيم الأنشطة الثقافية المكونة بموجب أحكام المادة (15).
"الوزير" يقصد به وزير الثقافة والإعلام.9(1).
تسجيل الجماعات
3-(1) على أي جماعة ترغب في ممارسة أو رعاية أي من الأنشطة الثقافية أن تتقدم بطلب للتسجيل وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.
(2) يجب على الجمعيات الثقافية المسجلة بموجب قانون الجمعيات لسنة 1957م ترتيب أوضاعها للتسجيل وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون خلال فترة لا تتجاوز ستة أشهر من تاريخ صدور هذا القانون.
شروط التسجيل 
4- (1) يجب على كل جماعة ترغب في التسجيل مراعاة الشروط الآتية :
(أ) ألا يقل عدد أعضائها عن خمسة وعشرين شخصاً.
(ب) أن يكون لها نظام أساسي يحمل توقيعات كل الأعضاء يوضح اسم الجماعة وعنوانها وإجراءات قبول العضوية وإسقاطها وحقوق الأعضاء وواجباتهم وإجراءات عقد الجمعية العمومية والتمويل .
(ج) التعهد بالا تزاول أي نشاط لا يكون منصوصاً عليه صراحة في نظامها الأساسي أو متصلاً بأغراضها اتصالاً مباشراً .
(د) أن يكون لها مقر ثابت.
(هـ) أن تلتزم بالوفاء بأي التزامات مالية منصوص عليها في هذا القانون أو أي لوائح أو قرارات صادرة بموجبه .
(2) تجوز للوزير إعفاء أي جماعة من أي شرط من الشروط الواردة في الفقرات (أ) ،(د) أو (هـ) من البند (1).
طلب التسجيل 
5- (1) يجب على كل جماعة ترغب في التسجيل وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون أن تتقدم للمسجل العام بطلب مكتوب يحمل توقيعات الأعضاء المؤسسين وفقاً لأحكام النظام الأساسي للجماعة .
(2) يجب أن يرفق مع طلب التسجيل المستندات الآتية :-
(أ) نسخة من النظام الأساسي المنصوص عليه في المادة (4)(1)(ب).
(ب) قائمة بأسماء ومناصب وعناوين الأعضاء المؤسسين.
(ج) شهادة موافقة السلطات المحلية على المقر .
إجراءات التسجيل 
6-(1) إذا اقتنع المسجل العام باستيفاء الجماعة طلبة التسجيل للشروط المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ، فعليه تسجيلها ومنحها شهادة التسجيل في فترة لا تجاوز 30 يوماً .
(2) إذا رأي المسجل العام عدم تسجيل أي جماعة ، فعليه إخطار مقدم الطلب بذلك ويجوز لمقدم الطلب استئناف قرار رفض التسجيل للوزير ويكون قراره نهائياً.
استيفاء رسوم التسجيل 
7- يجب على المسجل العام عند التسجيل استيفاء رسوم التسجيل التي يقررها الوزير من وقت لآخر بموجب أمر ينشر في الجريدة الرسمية. 
إلغاء التسجيل 
8- يجوز للمسجل العام إلغاء تسجيل أي جماعة ، إذا اقتنع بعد إجراء التحريات اللازمة أن :
(أ) التسجيل تم بطريقة الغش أو بناء على بيانات غير صحيحة.
(ب) الجماعة قد خالفت أحكام هذا القانون أو اللوائح أو القرارات الصادرة بموجبه أو أحكام نظامها الأساسي
(ج) مجموع عدد أعضائها يقل عن خمسة وعشرين شخصاً. 

الفصل الثالث


تعيين المسجل العام واختصاصاته
واستئناف قراراته

تعيين المسجل العام 
9- يعين الوزير بناء على توصية الأمين العام مسجلاً عاماً للجماعات لمدة عامين ويحدد القرار درجته ومخصصاته .
اختصاصات المسجل العام 
10- يكون للمسجل العام الاختصاصات الآتية :-
(أ) تسجيل الجماعات وفقاًِ لأحكام هذا القانون .
(ب) مراجعة الجماعات للتأكد من التزامها بأحكام هذا القانون أو اللوائح والقرارات الصادرة بموجبه ، وبأحكام نظامها الأساسية في إدارة شئونها ومسك حساباتها وصرف أموالها .
(ج) طلب أي معلومات أو بيانات عن عمل الجماعات وفحص سجلاتها للتحقق من تطابق الإجراءات والتصرفات التي اتخذتها مع أحكام هذا القانون واللوائح والقرارات الصادرة بموجبه .
(د) الفصل في النزاعات الإدارية والمالية التي ترفع إليه من أي جماعة أو أي من أعضائها .
استئناف قرارات المسجل العام 
11- مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 6 تستأنف قرارات المسجل العام أمام الأمين العام خلال (30) يوماً من تاريخ العلم بالقرار ويستأنف قرار الأمين العام أمام الوزير خلال (15) يوماً من تاريخ العلم بالقرار ، ويكون قرار الوزير نهائياً. 

الفصل الرابع
إدارة الجماعات

الجمعيةالعموميةالعادية 
12- (1) تكون لكل جماعة جمعية عمومية يحدد النظام الأساسي كيفية تكوينها وتكون الجمعية العمومية هي السلطة العليا لها .
(2) تجتمع الجمعية العمومية مرة واحدة على الأقل كل اثني عشر شهراً وتخطر المسجل العام بانعقادها .
(3) يعلن عن اجتماع الجمعية العمومية قبل مدة يحددها النظام الأساسي للجماعة على ألا تقل عن (15) يوماً من التاريخ المحدد لها وتوجه الدعوة بوساطة هيئة الإدارة لجميع الأعضاء الذين يحق لهم الحضور والتصويت.
الجمعيةالعموميةغيرالعادية 
13- يجوز عقد جمعية عمومية غير عادية بناء على طلب ثلثي الأعضاء أو بناء على دعوة هيئة الإدارة أو بقرار من المسجل العام.
هيئةالإدارة 
14- تكون لكل جماعة مسجلة هيئة إدارة يتم انتخابها وفقاً للنظام الأساسي للجماعة ، وتقوم هيئة الإدارة بالإشراف على إدارة شئون الجماعة ، على أن يحدد نظامها الأساسي واللوائح الداخلية كيفية ذلك . 
الفصل الخامس

تنظيم الأنشطة الثقافية

لجنة تنظيم الأنشطة الثقافية 
15- تنشأ لجنة برئاسة الأمين العام تسمي " لجنة تنظيم الأنشطة الثقافية " وتختص بالآتي :-
(أ) دراسة وتقيم الأنشطة الثقافية في مختلفة مجالات الإبداع الثقافي والفني.
(ب) التوصية بإيفاد وتنظيم البعثات الفنية والأدبية والفكرية جماعات أو أفراداً إلى خارج السودان.
(ج) التوصية بإقامة المهرجانات والمعارض الثقافية والفنية .
(د) التوصية بتكريم الشخصيات الأدبية والفنية ومنحهم البراءات والأنواط والأوسمة والميداليات الرسمية في مجال الثقافة والفنون.
تشكيل لجنة تنظيم الأنشطة الثقافية 
16-(1) تشكل اللجنة المنصوص عليها في المادة (15) بقرار من الوزير على أن تمثل فيها القطاعات الثقافية والفنية والأجهزة الرسمية ذات الصلة .
(2) تجوز للجنة تكوين لجان فرعية متخصصة.
(3) تضع اللجنة لائحة داخلية التنظيم أعمالها. 

الفصل السادس


أحكام متنوعة

الشخصية الاعتبارية 
17- تكون لكل جماعة مسجلة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون شخصية اعتبارية ويكون لها خاتم ، وتثبت الشخصية الاعتبارية للجماعة بمجرد قيدها في السجل و إصدار شهادة بذلك . ولها أن تقاضي باسمها كما يجوز لها أن تمتلك أي أموال .
الجماعات الثقافية للجاليات السودانية بالخارج 
18- يجوز للجماعات الثقافية للجاليات السودانية بالخارج التسجيل بموجب أحكام هذا القانون لدي المسجل العام.
الجماعات الثقافية للجاليات الأجنبية 
19- يجب على الجماعات الثقافية للجاليات الأجنبية المقيمة بالسودان التسجيل بموجب أحكام هذا القانون لدي المسجل العام.
أموال الجماعات 
20- لأغراض القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م تعتبر أموال الجماعات أموالاً عامة.
المخالفات 
21- تعتبر مرتكباً لمخالفة كل :-
(أ) شخص ، يخالف أحكام هذا القانون أو اللوائح الصادرة بموجبه .
(ب) كل جماعة مسجلة تخالف أحكام :-
أولاً : هذا القانون أو
ثانياً : اللوائح أو
ثالثاً : القرارات الصادرة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون أو اللوائح أو 
رابعاً : نظامها الأساسي.
الجزاءات والعقوبات 
22-(1) يجوز للوزير بعد أجراء التحقيق في أي مخالفة بواسطة المسجل العام توقيع أي من الجزاءات الآتية :-
(أ) بالنسبة للجماعات :-
أولاً : حل هيئة الإدارة ، وتشكيل إدارة انتقالية لمدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة.
ثانياً : تجميد نشاط الجماعة كليا أو جزئيا لمدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة. 
(ب) بالنسبة للأشخاص :-
أولاً : الحرمان من تولى المناصب القيادية في الجماعات المسجلة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات .
ثانياً : الحرمان من العضوية في الجماعات لمدة لا تجاوز سنتين. 
(2) كل جماعة أو شخص يخالف أحكام المادة (3) ، يعاقب عند الإدانة بالسجن لمدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر ، أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً والأمر بمصادرة الأموال وإغلاق الدار.
لإعادة النظر في الجزاءات 
23- يجوز لأي جماعة ولأي شخص أو أشخاص صدرت بحقهم جزاءات وفقاً لأحكام المادة 22(1) أن تتقدم بطلب استئناف للوزير خلال (15) يوم من تاريخ صدور القرار ، إذا توفرت لديهم بيانات أو وقائع جديدة تستدعي ذلك، على أن يكون القرار الصادر في طلب الاستئناف نهائياً.
تعديل الإغراض 
24- لا يجوز لأي جماعة تعديل الإغراض التي أنشئت من أجلها، أو التوسع في أغراضها أو الاندماج في أي جماعة أخري ، إلا بعد تقديم طلب مكتوب يحتوي على التعديل أو التوسع أو الدمج، وعلى المسجل العام اتخاذ الإجراءات التي يتبعها في حالة طلب التسجيل، على ألا يجوز نفاذ التعديل أو التوسع أو الدمج ما لم يقدم الطلب المذكور وتتم الموافقة عليه .
إبلاغ الكشف السنوي
25- يجب على هيئة إدارة الجماعة أن تبلغ المسجل العام سنوياً خلال شهر يناير بكشف يحوي أسماء أعضاء هيئة الإدارة ومنصب كل منهم وعناوينهم .
اللوائح الداخلية 
26- يجوز لأي من الجماعات إصدار لوائح داخلية ، على أن تسري هذه اللوائح بعد موافقة المسجل العام عليها.
إصدار اللوائح والنماذج 
27- يجوز للوزير إصدار اللوائح والنماذج اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الاخوة الكرام القانون اعلاه وفقا لما افادتني به المستشارة القانونية بوزارة الثقافة بالخرطوم عند زيارتي لها بمكتبها بمقر الوزارة  بتاريخ 23/5/2011م انه يمكن تسجيل مواقع الكترونيه بالسودان بموجب القانون اعلاه والذي اشترط الا يقل  عدد المؤسسين عن خمسة وعشرين عضوا مؤسسا
*

----------

